# Playstation 2 mounting bracket?



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Has any one seen this before or have it on their car? Right now I have my ps2 sitting under the seat and it is not very stable. How do you make this bracket or where do you buy it?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks custom to me...


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I e-mailed the guy and he told me that he made it himself. This is what he said exactly: 
"yea i made it, i glued a piece of plexiglass onto the back of the playstation and created the bracket outta 45%slotted sheet metal. Like glaziers use. Hope thats some help to you

mike"
I really want a bracket that isnt permanent. I noticed that there are a couple of small screw holes in the back that could be used to mount it. Someone should design one and sell it. I would buy one since I dont have any experience in working with fiberglass or anything like that. Should be an easy project for someone that knows that stuff. Any help?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to mount mine in the glove box. It will be removable.
Not sure how we are going to do it though...


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

B-13 glove boxes are way to small. It wont even properly hold the plastic case that the manuals came in. If I had enough space in the glove box I would put foam blocks under and on top of the ps2. I cant try anything right now though. I flipped my b-13 this morning. It was on its side in a ditch after I had a close call with a brown pickup. The f***ing guy just drove off to even after I flipped, he didnt even stop to see if I was alright. I had to climb outside the passenger door. The police are searching for him as we speak. Sentras suck in the snow.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

yeah i'd like to put mine on my car too...but i dunno if i wanna glue something to it.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

That is exactly what I felt when I read his e-mail. (no way am I gluing anything to it) I also saw someone on cardomain that has a ps2 fiberglassed into this box under the seat. It looks nice and he said that he can slide it out by unclipping 2 clips and disconnecting the plugs. I guess b-13s weren't exactly designed with audio/video upgrades in mind. (What the heck is up with 4x6 speakers?) I managed to blow those with the stock Clarion HU.I wish I had a few grand that I could use to ship my b-13 off to West Coast Customs to have a custom setup installed. Apparently they do some nice work. It would be nice to have a touch screen tv that controls all electronics sitting flush in the steering wheel!


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

if i do put my ps2 on my car, it will be on a custom box/case with additional cooling, placed either in the back or underneath the seat. and the monitor is hidden in the glove box with custom controller ports either on the glove box or on the center of the dash


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

mines gonna be chopped up and the CD in is gonna be under my CD player in that little hole... the rest will sit behind that not visable to anybody in a custom case w/ plenty of PC fans cooling it down...


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

that's possible. but i'll wait till the newer ps2 drops to $99. can't do it on my ps2 at home. got it when it first came out.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thats why you go out and get a used PS2 or you go to electronics stores and buy an opened box one. They are cheaper than the regular ones and I think you get a better deal. I bought one a week ago to put in my car and i paid $179.99 for it, and paid $20 for a 2 year free replacement no questions asked warranty. It came out to about $216 or so with tax.


----------

